# SIP Akuma



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry boy. You didn't have a very long life with me; I seem to be having a bad winter. Akuma was 1 year old this month (assuming he was 8 months in the store). 

I do know one thing; I would have regretted it if I would have rehomed you (though @DangerousAngel would have been a great owner!)

SIP.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

It's definitely been a hard winter. S.I.P handsome boy.


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

Sip Akuma. He's just a gorgeous boy.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh no Akuma! I'm so sorry you lost him! But I'm glad he lived a great life with you! SIP beautiful boy! <3


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss! SIP beautiful boy


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. SIP Akuma...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry for your loss SIP Akuma


----------

